# Cooking conversions?



## eagercook (Nov 19, 2003)

hi there...i love to cook and try out new recipes,what i need to know is,how much an ounce is?i mean could u tell me how many tsp or tbs does it make?and the same abour grams?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2003)

*Conversion Chart to Metric*

Hi eagercook and welcome to Discuss  Cooking.  Try using the charts below to help with conversions.  I hope this helps.

Take 1st column and multiply by number listed in middle column to get the conversion on the right.


*MASS/WEIGHT*
ounces----------28----------grams
pounds----------0.45--------kilograms
short ton--------0.9---------metric ton

*VOLUME*
teaspoons--------------5----------milliliters
tablespoons-----------15----------milliliters
fluid ounces-----------30----------milliliters
cups-----------------0.24-----------liters
pints-----------------0.47-----------liters
quarts---------------0.95----------	liters
gallons--------------3.8-------------liters
cubic feet-----------0.03-----------cubic meters
cubic yards---------0.76-----------cubic meters


*LENGTH*
inches---------------2.54----------centimeters
foot-----------------30-------------centimeters
yards----------------0.91----------meters
miles-----------------1.6-----------kilometers

*AREA*
sq. inches-----------6.5-----------sq. centimeters
sq. feet--------------0.09----------sq. meters
sq. yards------------0.8-----------sq. meters
sq. miles------------2.6-----------sq. kilometers
acres----------------0.4-----------hectares

Fahrenheit	- Subtract 32, then multiply by 5/9ths to get	Celsius


----------



## ironchef (Nov 19, 2003)

whoa elf, you got my head spinning with that chart. if you want to simplify it, you can use this as well:

3 tsp. = 1 Tbsp.
2 Tbsp. = 1 oz.
8 oz. = 1 cup

Keep in mind however, that is measures only volume and not weight, so if you are baking, it is best to use buy a baker's scale


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, since grams was part of the inquiry I thought I'd just give a full chart.  Since I'm not sure what part of the world this post is coming from and since it came in so early in the morning I am guessing that this poster possibly lives in England (which is where quite a few people live who participate here) and I thought well, might as well give all the information since it may be needed by someone!  LOL

And let's not forget 4 TBS - 1/4 cup  :roll: 

Thanks ironchef - I got so caught up in the chart that I forgot about the tsp/TBS, TBS/ounce, and ounce/cup conversions!  :?   My mind went metric!


----------



## oldcoot (Nov 19, 2003)

Shucks, gang - there's a simpler solution for the ounce bit.  As any booze-hound like carnivore and me knows, a shot-glass holds an ounce.  Forget the teaspoons and having to remember how many:  just keep that shot glass handy.  (Some are even have the fill line marked on them).

As ironchef pointed out, that is onlly a mesure of volume, not weight (it's a fluid ounce, the volume of an ounce of water).  Since everything has different densities, thee can be no fixed measure of an ounce by weight, so, again as Ironchef pointed out, a scale is necesssary.


----------



## carnivore (Nov 19, 2003)

i keep my shot glass strapped to my leg at all times, oldcoot...right next to my boot-flask.


PS.  I'm only kidding....I don't actually wear boots.


----------



## oldcoot (Nov 20, 2003)

Way to go, Carnivore.  That way you have no trouble measuring ounces, do you?

Considering some of the stuff I read here, perhaps boots would be advisable?   

I have a  hip flask - silver, yet! -  holds more than boot flasks.  It's those darned Mexican limes I have a proble with - very bulgy in pockets.  But essential with tequila.


----------



## leigh (Nov 20, 2003)

ironchef said:
			
		

> whoa elf, you got my head spinning with that chart. if you want to simplify it, you can use this as well:
> 
> 2 tsp. = 1 Tbsp.
> 3 Tbsp. = 1 oz.
> ...



I think there's an "oops" here: shouldn't that be
*3* tsp = 1 Tbsp 
*2* Tbsp = 1 oz?


----------



## ironchef (Nov 20, 2003)

oops, that is correct. that's what happens when you're overworked

since 16 Tbsp. = 1 cup (8 oz.)
2 Tbsp. = 1 oz.


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

Just like they taught us in culinary school....(took forever to memorize though!)

1/16 tsp = pinch
1/8 tsp = dash
3 tsp = 1 tbsp
2 tbsp = 1 fluid ounce (yes, there is a difference btwn fluid and dry ounces...)
4 tbsp = 1/4 cup = 2 fl. oz.
16 tbsp = 1 cup = 8 fl. oz.
2 cups = 1 pint = 16 fl. oz.
2 pints = 1 quart = 32 fl. oz.
4 quarts = 1 gallon = 128 fl. oz.

BTW, bakers and pastry chefs use weight measurements for dry ingredients and volume measurements for liquid ingredients. Much more accurate 

Happy Measuring


----------



## kyles (Jan 12, 2004)

And slap dash Aussie cooks abroad in foreign climes where all the measurements are different (our cups, tablespoons and teaspoons are all different in Oz than in UK and US) just guesstimate and wish they had climbed to the top cupboard to get them scales out! I do keep the shot glasses on the eye level shelf  :P How handy is that!


----------

